# Only Marginally Political



## mneeley490 (Mar 3, 2022)

If you spend any time on YouTube, you've probably noticed that the Russians are terrible drivers, including government officials. The Interior Ministry had finally had enough, and ordered all the police in the country to issued tickets to anyone caught speeding or driving recklessly, no matter their position.
Meanwhile, Vladimir Putin was spending the weekend at his dacha in the countryside. Monday morning, he was late for a meeting at the Kremlin, and went outside to find his least favorite driver waiting with the limo.
"You are way too slow," he barked. "Get in the back! I will drive."
So off he went, doing about 150 kph down the twisting roads. Finally, he passed two motorcycle police, one of which sped off after him. After about 10 minutes, the cop comes back to his partner.
"Did you give him a ticket?"
"No," he said. "This man was too important."
"What? Why not?! We're supposed to issue them to everyone, no matter who they are! Who was this guy?"
The cop replies, "I don't know. But Putin was his driver."


Speaking of cars, there is about a 5 year wait for the average Russian to buy an automobile, and the money has to be paid up front.
A man saved for many years, and then walked into a dealership and plunked his rubles down on the salesman's desk. The salesman scooped up the cash, and told the man he could come back on this day in 5 years to pick up his car.
"Is that in the morning, or afternoon?" the man asked.
"What difference does it make?" the incredulous salesman asked.
"Well, the plumber is coming in the morning."


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 3, 2022)

I love it! Lmao!

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks for the chuckles Mike

Like


----------



## negolien (Mar 4, 2022)

I heard a good joke...

Sky news was all indignant and asked Lavarov "How many civilian casualties are too many for you" Lavarov asked.. I don't know how many civilians did you kill in Belfast? Ohhh snap...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2022)

Good ones guys.
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 5, 2022)

Gotta laugh!


----------

